# Porter Cable - PC305TP Planer



## tctaylor79 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just picked up this planer over the weekend. Motor burned up on my old Ryobi AP12, funds are a little low so I went with the less expensive choice of the PC vs. Dewalt. So far so good. There were a lot of complaints about sniping on this planer and I have to say that so far I don't get it. Anyone have any experience with this PC planer? Just curious if anyone has had any issues?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The PC305TP is fairly new under that moniker, but AFAIK it was formerly the Delta TP305, which I'm sure more people have experience with.


----------

